# 1936 Huffman Men's bike



## rideahiggins

1936 Huffman Men's bike. Fenders look stainless with lots of dents. Stem is messed up. Been poorly repainted. Prewar style fork with axle holes not dropouts. Comes with the bare long spring saddle. No tail light. Shipping $75 or it can be picked up at the Hoosier Swapmeet on 1-22-22 in Lebanon IN. Going to find it a new home today.
Previous post about it. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/whats-this-huffman-dixie-flyer.202407/page-2#post-1378120


----------



## John

$600.00 to start it off


----------



## Clementine

$700


----------



## Clementine

Now what happens?


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Clementine said:


> Now what happens?



Now you wait for the sellers response, or bid gain if you're out bid, or he says No-Deal. BTW, welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## Clementine

Thank you sir.


----------



## lgrinnings

$750


----------



## John

$850.00


----------



## Clementine

$950


----------



## John

$150.00


----------



## Clementine

$1075


----------



## John

1100


----------



## Clementine

To rich for my blood, I am off to bed to sleep on it.


----------



## rideahiggins

Deal, sold.


----------

